# GPU-Z 0.3.8 Bug?



## r1rhyder (Dec 4, 2009)

When I run GPU-Z 0.3.8, my first gpu jumps to 3D clocks, 750/900. The other three stay at 507/500 2D clocks. The first gpu will return to 507/500 when I close GPU-Z. Is this supposed to be? 

WIN 7 x64
2 HD4870x2's CrossfireX Driver ver. 9.11 Dirt2 Hotfix 8.673.1
Asus P6T deluxe V2


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 7, 2009)

Bump

What say you W1zzard?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 7, 2009)

The monitoring of GPU-Z 0.3.8 might be causing the card to think it is under load and raising its clocks to 3D clocks. Use the dropdown box to select another one of your video cards, and see if that card increases clock speed.


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 7, 2009)

Nope, tried that. It's only the primary GPU on the primary card that jumps to 3D clocks. Looks like a bug to me.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2009)

shouldnt happen. same issue with 0.3.7 ?


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes W1zzard, same with 0.3.7 but with 0.3.6 everythings good. So it doesn't look like a Dirt2 Hotfix driver issue.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2009)

maybe it's because gpu-z creates a direct3d context to get the dx compute info

check the attached build. it has dxcompute detection disabled


----------



## r1rhyder (Dec 8, 2009)

The version attached above does the same thing. I'm good with version 0.3.6, i'm getting a couple 5970's in two day's, will check 0.3.8 on those. Maybe it is ATI's Hotfix driver causing it. Thanks W1zzard for looking into it.


----------



## YahooElite (Dec 29, 2009)

It does it for me as well for 0.3.8

9800GTX+ 195.62 drivers.

didnt do it with 3.6 or 3.7 whichever version i had before 0.3.8.

Clocks revert to power save mode after GPU-Z is closed, Raises as soon as its running.

Tested using the disabled compute build and the clocks still raise.


----------



## mankind (Dec 29, 2009)

Try dissabling all the sensors, then re-enabling them one by one. Which one makes the clocks  increase?


----------



## rui0317 (Jan 2, 2010)

I found this problem during NVIDIA registers analizing. If the current actived card have multiple performance level, then run GPUZ 3.7/3.8, and the attached build in this thread will make the GPU jump to performance 3D level( both core and memory), after few seconds the driver will drag the frequency back to 2D performance level. Tested on a G 105M(mobil) and a 9600GS(desktop), same result.


----------

